# Dogs



## 1ctdiamond (May 28, 2014)

Does anybody know the law regarding the keeping of dogs in Portugal The couple who live next to me have two dogs one of which barks persistently when they are out. Yesterday it was non-stop for 13 hours. The dog is left on the upstairs terrace with access to a bedroom - the noise is as bad from either. We live in a new build which has thin walls and the noise is driving me to distraction. The other dog roams the local street and is in danger of being run over or drowning as there is access to a communal pool. When the owners are at home it´s not so bad - there is some barking but not the continual noise like when they are out. I can´t speak to them because I have very little Portuguese and they don´t speak English. However one of my neighbours asked the female owner to do something about the dogs and she just screamed at him and shouted `no`over and over so I think any further dialogue would prove fruitless. I retired to Portugal for a peaceful life but now I am being made ill by this constant noise which is exacerbated by the couples shouting and screaming when they are home at night. Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Earplugs! 

Joking aside, the Portuguese seem to think it normal to use their dogs as a substitute/combination doorbell and burglar alarm and stopping the noise of local dogs barking is about as likely as getting the local church to stop ringing it's bells. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings but you really will have your work cut out with that particular problem. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## 1ctdiamond (May 28, 2014)

I wouldn´t have a problem if they were just substitute doorbells or burglar alarms. The fact is the one dog just barks non-stop. In fact it is the opposite of a burglar alarm because you know when the house is empty because of the barking!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can really sympathise with your problem because we had a similar situation when we lived in Africa and it drove me nuts for years but unfortunately, the only real long term answer is to move to somewhere without immediate neighbours....... which is what we did when we came to Portugal. 

We do still hear dogs (and church bells!) but only in the distance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I sympathize as well
Hopefully Paramonte will come along with the possibilities in Portugal as a first step I'd go along to your local Junta de Freguisa with an interpreter and discuss with them, I believe they can be reported to the GNR who can take action (but not 100% certain) but either might create problems with neighbours

Camaras do have powers and responsibilities especially where strays are concerned

As your in a "new build" there is legislation on soundproofing has your new build the "Acoustic test" it should have just something worth checking


----------



## 1ctdiamond (May 28, 2014)

Thank you - that gives me a bit of hope. I have a friend who is Portuguese I´m sure she will help. She is a local councillor herself but unfortunately we live just over the border so are in the next town.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Canoeman, sorry I can´t add much to what has been said (with which I agree entirely).

Not much you can do here, I would try to make a couple of threats to the owner, writing a letter, even in English mentioning the Câmara they actually have a dog unit to catch stray dogs) GNR and Police.

Besides that..."an eye for a eye#«" loud music in early hours...?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Whilst i sympathatise with your situation, I think this is called " welcome to Portugal"  I fear there is very little you can do about it sadly. Must admit though despite being dog owners ourselves when we first moved here we had a persistent barker nearby. My nutty other half went out on the balcony very late one, night when all respectable dogs had settled down ... howled like a dog...... Started all the dogs in the area for a few minutes.... They have been quiet ever since


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

If you Google 'ultrasonic dog deterrent', you will see several devices advertised and the one that appeared to work and demonstrated on You tube was the Dazer that sent the owners dog running away, also several positive reviews on Amazon. Maybe something worth considering before buying a shotgun!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

wink said:


> If you Google 'ultrasonic dog deterrent', you will see several devices advertised and the one that appeared to work and demonstrated on You tube was the Dazer that sent the owners dog running away, also several positive reviews on Amazon. Maybe something worth considering before buying a shotgun!


We bought something similar to clear the neighbour's 14 ( yes 14 ) cats off our front lawn. Next day........cat turd 6 inches away from the nearest device.... Bugga !!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Whilst i sympathatise with your situation, I think this is called " welcome to Portugal"  I fear there is very little you can do about it sadly. Must admit though despite being dog owners ourselves when we first moved here we had a persistent barker nearby. My nutty other half went out on the balcony very late one, night when all respectable dogs had settled down ... howled like a dog...... Started all the dogs in the area for a few minutes.... They have been quiet ever since



I would give an eye tooth to have witnessed that Siobhan!!!!

Fabulous "mind picture",

David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thinking in pictures David...bad ideas.
Must admit it was one of the funniest things..... but once he got started we were laughing so much he just started all over again. Interestingly enough the neighbours didn't complain. LOL


----------



## Clive&Chris (Apr 27, 2014)

We've been aware of the prevalence of barking dogs in Portugal and have been very selective in where we look for a house based on proximity to other properties. Seems a lot of people just treat their dogs as cheap burglar deterrents.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Clive&Chris said:


> Seems a lot of people just treat their dogs as cheap burglar deterrents.


As most barking dogs that I have seen are usually on a chain or tied to a tree in the garden, if I were a burglar it would not deter me.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Its a huge issue/problem for us too when/if we ever get to start looking at properties. I posted a question about this previously here sometime and there were mixed responses about whether or not barking dogs is something to worry about a lot or not. I guess it is a serious problem then in some places at least.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If as you seem to want a rural property then you'll have to insure that you have no close neighbours within barking distance as dogs kept as guard/deterrents are more likely to be found in rural communities.

Portuguese do though keep and pamper dogs exactly like everyone else just look at the number of vets, pet shops and pet supplies and the cost of pet food


----------

